

D3 - Languages and Color - doleson
http://blog.crowdflower.com/2012/08/what-color-is-this-in-9-languages/

======
vhf
Please as soon as every RGB code is reliably named, release the data / build a
userscript / browser extension / photoshop plugin.

I could really use one of these, and so do every other colorblind !

------
kristjan
Don't forget XKCD's take! <http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-
results/>

~~~
chrismealy
Thanks. This is exactly what I wanted to see after reading the original post:

<http://imgs.xkcd.com/blag/satfaces_map_1024.png>

------
vanpelt
Just a heads up... If you think D3, crowdsourcing, distributed systems, or the
color "baby poop green" is cool; CrowdFlower is hiring engineers:
<http://crowdflower.com/about/jobs>

------
eurleif
What's the deal with the "English translation" for English? Sometimes it's
just the English name with adjectives removed, but other times it adds
different adjectives, or changes the name completely.

~~~
doleson
We should've been more clear on that - the English translation is the shortest
string length submission we received for that color, while the color name (for
English) is the longest (we figured the longest submission would be the most
interesting). We only had two different submissions for English, for all other
languages we put native language and the English translation.

There are some hidden gems in there one contributor named "Vacation At The
Seaside Blue" while another called it "sky," as well as "Bright Endless
Meadows Green," while another called that color "green."

You can also download the full dataset on our blog.

~~~
thristian
I found one brownish dot in the "red" sector whose English name was "Milk
Chocolate" and whose English translation was "Peru".

------
batgaijin
What has changed since this was posted?:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3988556>

------
stephengillie
The ways humans stratify a small part of the RF spectrum into named colors is
a topic that keeps popping up. What does it tell us?

~~~
Tsagadai
That languages we speak have an impact on how we group and categorise things?

------
ssrubin
See Jeff Heer's work on this: <http://vis.stanford.edu/color-names/>

and the color-name picker application: <http://vis.stanford.edu/color-
names/dictionary/>

------
est
The bottom color is "Free Speech Green" in Chinese

~~~
doleson
Nice catch! We thought that was quite the color name.

